# Search ASX companies by state?



## prawn_86 (10 November 2010)

Seems a simple question but i can't figure out how to do it.

Does anyone know a website in which i can search the list of ASX companies by the state in which they are headquartered? I can't seem to do it on the ASX site.

Thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (14 November 2010)

Can anyone help with this? Still cant figure out how to do it myself


----------



## Whiskers (14 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Can anyone help with this? Still cant figure out how to do it myself




Ole Etrade has this function, prawn. Select your state from 'Predefined Value'.

I've maintained one Etrade account because it's handy for some of these functions that I don't have with my other brokers.

You may need to be an account holder to get access to all functions though.


----------



## pixel (14 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Can anyone help with this? Still cant figure out how to do it myself




From ASX Company Research: http://www.asx.com.au/research/companies/index.htm, you can download the entire list of ASX-listed companies.
While that doesn't show the state, you can scan the ASX - same page - for each code and filter for telephone number or postcode. I would run an Excel macro, loop over all 2,247 codes, reading the URL -
="http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode="&Code
Locate the Head Office Telephone and/or last 4 characters of Registered Office Address, and stick it (=Formula()) into the table.

Doesn't cost you a cent and you can rerun it every so often to be sure you've got the most current information.
(You can also IM or email me, and for 50 bucks  I'll write it for you.)


----------



## pixel (14 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Can anyone help with this? Still cant figure out how to do it myself




On second thoughts, I'm not 100% sure what the state filter would tell you.
WA, for example, is full of mining companies whose home offices are registered "on The Terrace" or at least in West Perth, but they operate in Queensland, Africa, Mexico, or anywhere in between.


----------



## pixel (18 September 2016)

How does this fit your needs? I have adapted one of my standard programs that provides a forecast of upcoming dividends, customised for clients' watchlists or portfolios.

View attachment Ex-DivPlus.xls


Sort the list by Aussie Postcode to get the State or Territory. Or break it down by GICS.
Anybody interested in the complete program, drop me a line.


----------

